# New Member Intro & Golf Swing Secrets Free Report



## SwingCures22 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey everyone I'm Jim Masters code name SwingCures22. 

I'm new to this forum and am excited about being apart of this community. I've been involved with golf for most of my life and actually started a business around golf called:

Best Golf Swing Cures

It's my way of staying involved with golf especially in the slow boring winter months in Indiana.

My main goal for starting my business is to try and learn how to improve my game and help others along the way.

I recently just purchased a Free Report Called:

Golf Swing Secrets that talks all about how to improve every aspect of the golf swing and in addition add at least 50 yards of distance in the process.

If you would like to get a copy of my Free Report you can visit:

Golf Swing Secrets - Essential Guide to A Better Drive!

I truly look forward to being apart of this community and will try my best to answer any questions I can as well as get others input on my own game!

To your success,
Jim Masters


----------

